# Net-SSLeay-1.8x (2 oder 5) meckert ständig rum

## guru meditation

```
 * Package:    dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.850.0

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: perl@gentoo.org

 * USE:        abi_x86_64 amd64 elibc_glibc kernel_linux libressl userland_GNU

 * FEATURES:   network-sandbox preserve-libs sandbox userpriv usersandbox

 * Applying Net-SSLeay-1.82-respect-cflags.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 * Applying Net-SSLeay-1.82-fix-libdir.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 * Applying Net-SSLeay-1.82-fix-network-tests.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 * Removing un-needed t/local/01_pod.t

 * Removing un-needed t/local/02_pod_coverage.t

 * Removing un-needed t/local/kwalitee.t

 * Removing un-needed t/local/06_tcpecho.t

 * Removing un-needed t/local/07_sslecho.t

 * Fixing Manifest

 * Using ExtUtils::MakeMaker

 * perl Makefile.PL PREFIX=/usr INSTALLDIRS=vendor INSTALLMAN3DIR=none DESTDIR=/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.850.0/image/

*** Found LibreSSL-2.9.2 installed in /usr

*** Be sure to use the same compiler and options to compile your OpenSSL, perl,

    and Net::SSLeay. Mixing and matching compilers is not supported.

Checking if your kit is complete...

Looks good

Generating a Unix-style Makefile

Writing Makefile for Net::SSLeay

Writing MYMETA.yml and MYMETA.json

 * emake OTHERLDFLAGS=-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed

"/usr/bin/perl" "-Iinc" "/usr/lib64/perl5/5.28.2/ExtUtils/xsubpp"  -typemap '/usr/lib64/perl5/5.28.2/ExtUtils/typemap' -typemap '/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.850.0/work/Net-SSLeay-1.85/typemap'  SSLeay.xs > SSLeay.xsc

Running Mkbootstrap for SSLeay ()

chmod 644 "SSLeay.bs"

"/usr/bin/perl" "-Iinc" -MExtUtils::Command::MM -e 'cp_nonempty' -- SSLeay.bs blib/arch/auto/Net/SSLeay/SSLeay.bs 644

cp lib/Net/SSLeay.pm blib/lib/Net/SSLeay.pm

AutoSplitting blib/lib/Net/SSLeay.pm (blib/lib/auto/Net/SSLeay)

blib/lib/Net/SSLeay.pm: some names are not unique when truncated to 8 characters:

 directory blib/lib/auto/Net/SSLeay:

  do_https3.al, do_https2.al, do_https4.al, do_https.al truncate to do_https

  do_httpx3.al, do_httpx2.al, do_httpx4.al truncate to do_httpx

  get_https.al, get_https3.al, get_https4.al, get_http.al, get_http3.al, get_http4.al, get_httpx.al, get_httpx3.al, get_httpx4.al truncate to get_http

  head_https.al, head_https3.al, head_https4.al, head_http.al, head_http3.al, head_http4.al, head_httpx.al, head_httpx3.al, head_httpx4.al truncate to head_htt

  post_https.al, post_https3.al, post_https4.al, post_http.al, post_http3.al, post_http4.al, post_httpx.al, post_httpx3.al, post_httpx4.al truncate to post_htt

  put_https.al, put_https3.al, put_https4.al, put_http.al, put_http3.al, put_http4.al, put_httpx.al, put_httpx3.al, put_httpx4.al truncate to put_http

  ssl_read_all.al, ssl_read_until.al, ssl_read_CRLF.al truncate to ssl_read

  ssl_write_all.al, ssl_write_CRLF.al truncate to ssl_writ

  tcp_read_all.al, tcp_read_until.al, tcp_read_CRLF.al truncate to tcp_read

  tcp_write_all.al, tcp_write_CRLF.al truncate to tcp_writ

cp lib/Net/SSLeay.pod blib/lib/Net/SSLeay.pod

cp lib/Net/SSLeay/Handle.pm blib/lib/Net/SSLeay/Handle.pm

mv SSLeay.xsc SSLeay.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c   -fwrapv -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -O2   -DVERSION=\"1.85\" -DXS_VERSION=\"1.85\" -fPIC "-I/usr/lib64/perl5/5.28.2/x86_64-linux/CORE"   SSLeay.c

[01m[KSSLeay.xs:[m[K In function ‘[01m[KXS_Net__SSLeay_get_keyblock_size[m[K’:

[01m[KSSLeay.xs:5685:21:[m[K [01;31m[Kerror: [m[K‘[01m[Kstruct ssl3_state_st[m[K’ has no member named ‘[01m[Ktmp[m[K’

      md_size = s->s3[01;31m[K->[m[Ktmp.new_mac_secret_size;

                     [01;31m[K^~[m[K

make: *** [Makefile:351: SSLeay.o] Error 1

 * ERROR: dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.850.0::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.850.0::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.850.0::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.850.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.850.0/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.850.0/work/Net-SSLeay-1.85'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.850.0/work/Net-SSLeay-1.85'
```

Kompiliervorgang schlägt seit einiger Zeit stets fehl, egal ob ich nun die 1.82 oder 1.85 verwende. Was tun?

----------

## mike155

Das selbe Problem wurde vor ein paar Tagen im englischsprachigen Forum diskutiert: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1097280-highlight-ssleay.html.

Es gibt auch einen Bug dazu: 684308

Lösungsvorschlag: libressl Overlay installieren und dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.860.0_p9 installieren.

Alternativ könntest Du auch zurück auf OpenSSL wechseln.

----------

## guru meditation

Danke, dann bin ich damit wenigstens nicht alleine.

----------

